# x.org deped p5-XML-Parser



## zloidemon (Dec 31, 2008)

ss# uname -a
FreeBSD ss.su 8-CURRENT FreeBSD 8-CURRENT #0: Fri Jan  31 15:57:27 UTC 2008     root@ss.su:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/zl0  i386
ss# 

===>  Building for p5-XML-Parser-2.36
Makefile out-of-date with respect to /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.8/mach/Config.pm /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.8/mach/CORE/config.h
Cleaning current config before rebuilding Makefile...
make -f Makefile.old clean > /dev/null 2>&1
/usr/local/bin/perl5.8.8 Makefile.PL "INSTALLDIRS=site" "CC=cc" "CCFLAGS=-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing" "PREFIX=/usr/local" "INSTALLPRIVLIB=/usr/local/lib" "INSTALLARCHLIB=/usr/local/lib"
Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Warning: prerequisite LWP 0 not found.
Writing Makefile for XML:arser::Expat
Writing Makefile for XML:arser
==> Your Makefile has been rebuilt. <==
==> Please rerun the make command.  <==
false
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-Parser/work/XML-Parser-2.36.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-Parser.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/intltool.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/hal.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg.
ss#


----------



## crsd (Jan 1, 2009)

First check your system date/time.

mtime on /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.8/mach/Config.pm and /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.8/mach/CORE/config.h seems to be in the future. Try using touch to correct mtime on those files.


----------



## zloidemon (Jan 1, 2009)

I checked and changed the date and time in the system BIOS. how to use the mtime?


----------



## zloidemon (Jan 1, 2009)

the problem was solved. on the NFS server has been another year.


----------

